# Vacuum Chamber



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Made a Vacuum Chamber to stabilize some of the pen blanks I get off of ebay.

I copied the design for the most part from Curtis on the IAP site (with his permission), my design is a little different, I don't think he has the air diffuser like mine in the top. 

I still have to make the seal/gasket for the top, but even without it it pulls a 26" of vacuum.

Waiting for the resin i ordered to try it out.

The pic with the glove in the chamber, was a test the glove was collapsed and sealed put in the chamber, and as the vacuum was applied what little air there was in the glove became more preassure then the air outside it the glove expanded.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Good work. How much do you have invested so far? When you get your resin you have to show it in use. I'm others will like the information on how to stabilize also. Parts needed & process etc. Thanks for showing.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

jlord said:


> Good work. How much do you have invested so far? When you get your resin you have to show it in use. I'm others will like the information on how to stabilize also. Parts needed & process etc. Thanks for showing.


I might have about $20.00 to $30.00 invested in the chamber (I already had the vacuum pump). and the resin is the expensive part since I've haven't had a chance to use it yet, I don't know how much it's going to add to the cost of the blanks or the finished product.

I've been getting some good burl blanks off ebay at a cost of about $1.00 or less, but they aren't stabilized like you get from someplace like rockler or other stores.


Im getting the resin from Curtis on the IAP site right now, but I'm also going to experiment with trying Minwax Wood Hardner, it would be a little cheaper.

You can get information about stabilization of blanks on his site turntex.com. (Not promoting his site just passing along place to get information)

Thanks
Danny


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a sweet setup. Curtis is a gentleman for sure and a good guy.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got everything for this chamber and did my first batch.

After I got everything tightened up, and made the seal for the lid, I was able to pull 29" of vacuum.

I've attached the pictures of the process, then only thing you have to watch out for is the resin foams up quite a bit at first, and you have to keep backing the vacuum off so as not to suck any of the foam into your vacuum pump. 
I made a inline valve so I can open it and control the vacuum until it settles down and stops foaming.

I forgot to take a picture of the blanks before but I did take one once they were cured in the toaster oven.

Thanks
Danny


----------

